# Generator rated voltage



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Does it have a VAR controller? Or is the regulator set to load the generator? 

If it has a VAR controller, most likely it'll adjust to the lower voltage automatically. If not, you'll need to set the regulator to match the new voltage, synch it in, and adjust again to load the gen. 

The gen is capable of a certain amperage, when it's operating at less voltage, the KW output into the utility will be less. 

Rob


----------

